
Become a better developer by improving your habits – 7 points from Atomic habits - kethmar
https://youtu.be/NFB78i23OZQ
======
kethmar
As developers, we are often asked to write performant code, make important
architectural decisions, and communicate with others about business needs. In
order to be good at what we do, it's vital to improve our craft but also take
care of ourselves. Establishing healthy habits and dropping the bad ones can
have a great impact here.

In this video, I'm going to share the 7 takeaways from a book, that greatly
improved my life and inspired the "developerHabits" Youtube channel. It's
called "Atomic Habits", written by James Clear.

~~~
memexy
Can you provide a summary of the 7 points?

~~~
kethmar
Sure :)! 1) Habits are the compound interest of self-improvement 2) Instead of
chasing goals, create a system that's sustainable 3) Define WHO you want to
be. Start with "who" not "what" 4) Each habit consists of cue, craving,
response, reward 5) Engineer your environment to favour the habits. 6) Each
habit/activity can be broken into a 2-minute action. Do it and use it to
create a habit 7) Track your habits and never miss twice! Missing once can be
an acident. Missing twice is a beginning of a new (bad) habit.

~~~
memexy
Thanks.

